# Lineman might be right for me but heights?



## KDC

Well,with the company I work for if you go up in a bucket you're wearing a harness with travel restraint. Lineman or otherwise.

Heights are on thing I've found to be something that takes a bit of getting use to.


----------



## Wirenuting

Heights don't hurt. 
Its the sudden stop after the bounce that causes the bruises.


----------



## Dave L

have you ever done work at heights, been on a roof etc?


----------



## fp.unit

I've done a bit of work at heights but I dont really love climbing off ladders onto a roof. I've been on a few factory rooftops but thats different. Haven't been on a residential sloped roof, no.

I worked on a few factory rooftops doing labour for solar installs. One roof was setup with barriers of course I'm fine there. No problem at all. Another roof is just a big fall hazard, we had no fall protection and if I was walking close to the edge I didn't like it. If I have fall protection and I'm working near the edge, no problem. 

I'll be honest, I could never be a roofer in a sketchy company, and there are alot of em out there. You know how they are all required by law to wear fall arrest but you see them on site shirts off on rooftops no fall protection on site, yeah no way.

Pretty sure I'd be fine on a pole because I'm hanging onto it and climbing with 3 point contact. I'd be fine in a bucket, especially with a harness. But I've never climbed a 40-100 foot pole before either so I honestly don't know how I'd be.


----------



## Hippie

The only time I've been uncomfortable with heights was working in a water tower, coming off the ladders onto the catwalks is kinda scary since the harnesses we had had only 1 lanyard and you had to take it off the ladder trolley and attach it to the railing 100+ feet in the air. And never mind standing on top of the sloping top of it in the wind. Excellent view though


----------



## CADPoint

One piece of PPE gear that you should add to your harness is 3M leg lasso. Its a pouch with boot loops that help right yourself if you do excercise the restraints.


----------



## Bipeflier

I see you are from Canada. Every Utility lineman in Canada is required to use double safety straps. One is always attached while the other is moved. Some use a "French hook" which is a twisted hook on an insulated pole that can allow a longer reach.

In buckets you are required to wear a harness and be attached with fall restraint equipment.


----------



## mikeh32

You wont make it as a lineman.


----------



## aftershockews

mikeh32 said:


> You wont make it as a lineman.


Me neither. In my area, I would be considered as overqualified.:whistling2:


----------



## Wirenuting

I was scared of heights until I sat one the front of the flight deck. 

Right on the part that rounds down while we were underway. 
I watched the flying fish. It got me over my fear.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon

To be a lineman, you must have a strong back and a weak mind, and know almost nothing about electricity other than it can kill you so you need to wear your gloves.


----------



## Chris1971

Deepwater Horizon said:


> To be a lineman, you must have a strong back and a weak mind, and know almost nothing about electricity other than it can kill you so you need to wear your gloves.


You'd make a good lineman.:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Deepwater Horizon

Chris1971 said:


> You'd make a good lineman.:whistling2::laughing:



Why? Please explain. :blink:


----------



## Chris1971

Deepwater Horizon said:


> weak mind, and know almost nothing about electricity



:whistling2::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Deepwater Horizon

Chris1971 said:


> :whistling2::thumbup::laughing:


I don't get it. :confused1:


----------



## electricdwp

Mike hit the gold, you won't make it as a lineman. I've been in the lighting/electrical industry for the past 12 years, and recently started working with some 130' cranes working on 100' pole lights, and it was a bit scary probably cause I was younger and a bit wreckless back then, now I realize the danger involved. I worked on a 55' ladder truck for over 4 years-no problem. Good Luck.


----------



## wcord

Linemen in India


----------



## bobelectric

Saturday,the bucket truck I was using quit on me ,30' up stuck for 2 hr. until a mech arrived.


----------



## gdhillon

Howis your apprenticeship going fb.unit? I am up in Grande flatland right now with flint as an apprentice electrician. Lineman trade has always intrigued me but I am a smaller guy (6' and 150lbs on a good day)


----------



## Ink&Brass

Couldn't do the lineman thing, I'm afraid of insecure heights. I can be 40 or 60 feet up in a zoom-boom no problem, but working up on a 12 foot ladder freaks me out.


----------



## greenman

lots of work for a power line tec.
The baby boomer are all geting read to retire.
Go put your name in with valard.
:thumbsup:


----------



## gdhillon

^ thanks for the tip, I will do that greenman


----------



## fp.unit

gdhillon said:


> Howis your apprenticeship going fb.unit? I am up in Grande flatland right now with flint as an apprentice electrician. Lineman trade has always intrigued me but I am a smaller guy (6' and 150lbs on a good day)


I'm working as an apprentice electrician now, it's going well, super busy all the time. I think I conquered my little fear of heights and haven't had anything I couldn't do yet. A few nervous moments but I'd just take a deep breath and tell myself to suck it up and just do it.


----------



## PrecisionWorks

fp.unit said:


> ... A few nervous moments but I'd just take a deep breath and tell myself to suck it up and just do it.


The highest I've worked so far is 190' on an AT&T cell tower. I wasn't so sure about that one as my previous work at height was under 100' from a JLG articulating boom lift. The site super took me up the tower in a small "spider lift" to see if the height would be a problem. Not so bad at 100' after a minute or two, same at 150', still OK at 190'. 

Every individual handles height differently, some people actually like it (self included) & others don't. Sounds like it's working out for you & that may make it easier for you to find work on some jobs. Follow the OSHA 100% tie off rules, plan out your moves so your hands & feet have a place to go, wear one of the approved hard hats with chin strap, etc. 

Larger companies are sometimes more careful about high work because OSHA will close down a work site after a serious injury or death - meaning they lose a bunch of money. Smaller companies may or may not be as concerned with safety & you'll quickly figure that out. Climb safe, enjoy the view & go home in one piece at the end of the day.


----------



## Going_Commando

I used to be scared of heights, and hated extension ladders. Now I climb them like a monkey, and couldn't care less about heights. It is something you can grow out of, just like claustrophobia.


----------



## 8V71

What REALLY bothers me now is getting back on the ladder coming off of a steeply pitched roof. No problem getting on the roof. :001_huh:


----------



## NC Plc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGoaXZwFlJ4

Sorry, I have no idea how to make it a video in my post, but this is why I could never be a lineman.


----------



## Salim Elfahim

You MUST wear fall protection (Body harness attached to an anchorage point by a shock-absorbing lanyard) while working from bucket trucks and aerial lifts. Are you able to overcome your fear of heights? If not, consider the fact that a lot of linework takes place in the air.


----------



## Five-oh

Linework is the best job, if you want to change your whole entire life for the best. Very rewarding ......Not for everyone though!!!


----------



## Going_Commando

Five-oh said:


> Linework is the best job, if you want to change your whole entire life for the best. Very rewarding ......Not for everyone though!!!


What makes it the best? Working from a bucket truck in all weather condiyions, lifting heavy ****, bolting it to poles, setting poles, and all the while working on energized **** that if you ****in up, you die. I haven't seen a single old lineman that wasn't hunched over with a bad back, severe arthritis, and limited mobility save one. That dude got into the office as soon as he could and is now running crews and whatnot.

I've done a bit of primary metered work, and it seemed repetitive and very physically demanding. Good pay once you hit jman class, but you earn every penny. Heck, most utilities don't even let you climb anymore, or have to use a yoyo, and climbing is the most fun part!


----------



## Expediter

This is why you should always wear a harness in a bucket truck or boom lift.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=oPlMbr1pnRc

For some reason, I don't have the post video tab


----------



## 99cents

I was on the roof of this once checking out a light fixture. It was kind of cool, actually.


----------



## Five-oh

Once again its not for everyone, nothing beats the feeling of restoring power to hundreds of people that have been out of power for days , families that have been in the dark, elderly people that have no place to go, its not a mere flip of the switch. It takes someone special to climb, to be all out in the night and be fatigued. I have done many jobs that require phyiscal asertion, but yet im not hurt im not aching, not to say I might never, you have to use the right muscle when working , I am 38yrs old I have worked on transmission lines, distribution lines and now I am a trouble man, Where else can you make 200K+ and have a life that people wish they had , people go to college and still cant come close ,and yes Alot of overtime is involved, but you know that when you choose this career. Yes you will miss bdays,holidays, etc. But where else can you change your life for the BEST and your family, starting with just a mere High School Diploma....So yes this is the Best Job if choose this path, My advice is Find someone that can show you how to climb poles, if you dont like that , then probably this is not for you..


----------



## Five-oh

Also as far as dying,your chances of dying are there , but there are so many rules and regulations in place that are there to make you think, thats why it takes 3 1/2 years to become a journeyman lineman... For those that have passed look at the facts that were involved........


----------



## chris.w

Ink&Brass said:


> Couldn't do the lineman thing, I'm afraid of insecure heights. I can be 40 or 60 feet up in a zoom-boom no problem, but working up on a 12 foot ladder freaks me out.


I'm the same way. I was on a jobsite riding a 4x4 sky lift 30 feet up driving it around having. A blast (not extended, however)

My janky ass supervisor starts mocking me being afraid of heights because I told him I didn't think slinging a 2x4 light. Fixture across my back and climbing. Up a 12 foot ladder to the top step and reaching up. To attach it around a bar joist 18.5 ft. From the ground with jack chain was such a hot idea.


----------



## Big John

8V71 said:


> What REALLY bothers me now is getting back on the ladder coming off of a steeply pitched roof. No problem getting on the roof. :001_huh:


 Saw a guy get into that jam. He was scared of climbing back down the ladder, so his solution was to climb out onto the ladder while facing away from the rungs. I have no idea why on earth that made him feel safer, because watching him was making me sweat. 
_
"Do you wanna fall three stories down onto the cement? Because that's how you fall three stories down onto the cement."_


----------



## Sparky J

Had a jackhole Forman get stuck on a roof once at an old company it was funny. Before camera phones though.


----------



## EBFD6

8V71 said:


> What REALLY bothers me now is getting back on the ladder coming off of a steeply pitched roof. No problem getting on the roof. :001_huh:


We (fire dept) get a few calls a year for guys stuck on a roof. They climb up there to repair shingles, sweep the chimney, clear snow, etc. It happens a lot in the winter. They under estimate how slippery the roof is and get scared when they get close to the edge of the roof so they can't get back on the ladder. The biggest problem is because they are embarrassed they wait too long to call us and are usually hypothermic by the time we get them off the roof.


----------



## Black Dog

EBFD6 said:


> We (fire dept) get a few calls a year for guys stuck on a roof. They climb up there to repair shingles, sweep the chimney, clear snow, etc. It happens a lot in the winter. They under estimate how slippery the roof is and get scared when they get close to the edge of the roof so they can't get back on the ladder. The biggest problem is because they are embarrassed they wait too long to call us and are usually hypothermic by the time we get them off the roof.


Been there:laughing:

1991 I took a dive off of the ladder because it slid on the gutter as I was getting back on the ladder from the roof, landed on the black top, knocked all the air out of my lungs and made me black and blue all over, nothing broke except my head:laughing:

So someone must be with me now.


----------



## billn

The scariest climb I ever had was up a 200 foot radio communications tower. It was triangular and roughly 16" on a side. There was no way to get a crane or other lift there, so I had to physically climb the outside. It was rough work getting to the top and, even though it was well guyed, the top still swayed a few feet in the wind. It is not an experience that I would care to repeat.


----------



## Going_Commando

After doing pole work a few times in the past few weeks, line work doesnt seem too bad. I can already climb with spikes, the pay sounds awesome, and the retirement sounds even better.


----------



## Ionspot

Aerial Lineman...safer than climbing or skidder bucket.


----------



## chicken steve

*One for the pole jockey's....lol:*

*I am a lineman for the county and I drive the main road
Searchin' in the sun for another overload
I hear you singin' on the ground, But can't hear you through the whine
So the Wichita Lineman might stay up on that line

I know I need a small vacation 'cause you're yammering is a pain
And if it snows that stretch down south won't ever stand the strain
And I ignore you more than hate you ,i ignore you on your dime
And the Wichita Lineman is still up on the line*
:laughing:
~C_(w/appolgies to Mr Campbell)_S~


----------



## MechanicalDVR

chicken steve said:


> *I am a lineman for the county and I drive the main road
> Searchin' in the sun for another overload
> I hear you singin' on the ground, But can't hear you through the whine
> So the Wichita Lineman might stay up on that line
> 
> I know I need a small vacation 'cause you're yammering is a pain
> And if it snows that stretch down south won't ever stand the strain
> And I ignore you more than hate you ,i ignore you on your dime
> And the Wichita Lineman is still up on the line*
> :laughing:
> ~C_(w/appolgies to Mr Campbell)_S~



Harsh messing with a dead guys tune.


----------

